# Sliding-Door Pegboard Cabinet



## ndillon (Jul 21, 2009)

Have any of you built this shop cabinet? I have a small 8×8 shop and i really need to do something about storage and organization.

http://www.shopnotes.com/plans/sliding-door-pegboard-cabinet/

I have the old issue and got the plans already, just wondering if anybody else had done it and what they thought about it. I really like the ability to hang so much and also the little bins on the bottom.

Is there another plan out there that may be better to go with?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

pm me and i can give you loads of shop notes plans


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't know if Pommy is sending you any Shop notes plans for a workshop cabinet that don't feature the use of pegboard. 
I have a huge bias against using pegboard-the apparent flexibility of hanging tools anywhere you want is far outweighed by the pain of the hooks always seeming to come along for the ride with the tool your grabbing!
Like the design of the cabinet, but would recommend you use small dowels spaced along a wood strip to hang tools.
You have my support for a well-organized shop. I have a small shop (pictured on my home page), and it shows how I solved storage and organization issues. Hope the suggestion (and pics) help. Not having to look for tools makes woodworking projects a breeze.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with the hook pain part but I do love the utility of peg board. Most of the hook kits or bulk packages come with little plastic clips that keep the pegs in place but pretty easily let you pull the clip and move the peg. Our local Westlakes has the clips, figure any of the big boxes would too. Hope this helps. The plan you posted looks very useful. Good luck, BTKS


----------



## mrbaseballny (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you guys ever tried using the plastic peg locks to secure the hooks to the pegboard so that the hook doesn't come out when the tool is pulled down/off?

http://www.google.com/#q=peg+locks&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=KowUTrnuO46_gQfv0Jz-BA&ved=0CDgQrQQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=7700937446f6828b&biw=1280&bih=880


----------

